# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Tokio Berlin Rio Nairobi Moscou et le Professeur

## fanmanga

Bonjour,

J'aime bien cette serie casa de papel alors voila mon plan de Professeur dans le monde informatique.
D'abord avant d'expliquer mon plan dans cette discussion je ne cherche pas a insister les gens au piratage le but de cette discussion et de se marrer et aussi de voir les techniques les plus fou pour avoir plus de scurit informatique.

Etape 1:

Recruter 10 pirates dans le monde diviser dans plusieurs pays avec un dossier vierge chez leurs tats.

Etape 2:

Choisir une banque dans un pays  ou cette tat n'a pas signer des accords internationals.

Etape 3:

Chercher le numro  de compte bancaire de 980 developpeurs informatiques et 10 associations humanitaire.

Etape 4:

Voler 100 milliards d'euro et le verser en galit.

Etape 5:

Envoyer un email aux 980 developpeurs pour leur dire que une loterie est faite et vous tes les gagnants et que il faut consomer cette somme d'argent avant 10 jours si non on reprend notre argent.

Et vous quel votre plan de Professeur ?

----------


## yildiz-online

Le but du jeu c'est de remettre les mots dans l'ordre?

----------


## fanmanga

Juste de ce marrer en regardant le film de casa de papel et d'imaginer des hros de mme type en informatique.

----------


## fanmanga

Je vois le professeur motiv ses collgues dans ce film alors je ferais pareil juste pour rigoler. 

Aller on augmente le nombre des associations humanitaires  et les dveloppeurs  et on diminue la somme partag  par 10 ou 100 comme ca en dimuner le risque d'tre pris .

Et n'oublie pas les pays qui ne signent pas des accords internationale souvent sont gres par des dictatures. 
Et un dictature vole tout un peuple.
Et on aura largement de temps pour dpenser cette argent sans accord international. 

En serais les hros de tous les dveloppeurs voir de tous le monde avec un crime parfait.

----------


## escartefigue

C'est tellement ingnieux que je me demande comment personne n'y avait encore pens  ::weird::  ::roll::

----------


## Scriuiw

Et si on fourre un mouton avec un lapin, a donne un moupin !
Mais dans le cas contraire, obtient-on un laton ?
 ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

Cette technique exister dja dans le web il y a 10 ans quand les communications telephonique tait trs cher.
Le pirate entrer dans un site comme Skype fait un compte puis prend une carte visa d'un riche rempli le compte puis partage ce compte a tous monde comme ca il peux aussi l'utiliser car tous le monde est suspect.

----------

